# Optimum no rinse



## Carscope

Hey guys, 

I hear it mentioned a lot and i dont really no what it is? 

I had a quick look on auto geek and its says it can be used as a water less wash, clay lube and quick detailer. 

Are there any other uses? 

Is it mediocre at all the above like most 'all in one' products?


----------



## garage_dweller

It’s a rinseless wash rather than waterless as you still need to use water. 

Can also be used for a wipe over the interior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

It’s marmite, you either love it or hate it. Personally it’s so versatile I wouldn’t be with out it. Always add a cap full to my bucket, have a bottle pre mixed for bird droppings and a bucket premixed for a quick once over.


----------



## RS3

Absolutely fantastic for road trips too. A diluted mix in a bottle and a small 8oz bottle for making up rinseless wash and a pack of kirklands and a pop up bucket makes keeping it clean easy on them continental trips.


----------



## gishy

I have a bottle pre mixed as a quick detailer in the boot for things like birds**t,always handy to have some wherever you are.


----------



## pt1

Its amazing 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb

Heres a 42 min video about if from 'forensic detailing' channel


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Have a look in the eco friendly section on here. There is lots of information and a couple of threads from people who use it all the time.


----------



## Carscope

I have to clean up correct a bunch of cars in winter so would be nice to use it in the garage! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clasman

I started using onr back in April on our a6 avant , washed throughout the summer weekly and it’s an excellent product and the science does work , no marring scratches or damage not been a hose used since , I did purchase a pump sprayer which I prespray ahead at start I used Garry dean method of microfibre folded cloths worked great but I then purchased the big red sponge yes it’s exspensive as sponges go but it does a great job , don’t not rub paintwork just slide it over rinsing frequently to release encapsulated dirt , I dry with a klin towel 
I may go back now roads have grit and salt to a quick power wash till spring need to think


----------



## Peteo48

They say you can do without pre-spraying but, the first time I did it, the initial scrapy feel spooked me a bit. After that I decided to give each panel a spray with the ONR solution from the bucket using a cheap spray bottle.

I use a fluffy microfibre mitt which has good water retention so acts a bit like a sponge, very gentle pressure and it's very hydrophobic so when you come to dry with your microfibre drying towel there's not much solution left at all. I've got a silver car so less easy to see swirls but it has done no damage that I can see.

That said, my car doesn't do a lot of miles so it never gets really filthy. I don't think I'd use it on a really dirty or muddy car without some sort of pre wash routine.


----------



## Andysp

Love the stuff,use as a clay lube as well.

I always stick a capful in my wash water as well to add a bit more lubricity and lets face we need all the lubricity we can in our wonderful hobby!

Winter time the car gets a quick jetwash before using,takes no time at all and car comes up looking mighty fine!!


----------



## bluechimp

DLGWRX02 said:


> It's marmite, you either love it or hate it. Personally it's so versatile I wouldn't be with out it. Always add a cap full to my bucket, have a bottle pre mixed for bird droppings and a bucket premixed for a quick once over.


I have/do exactly the same, minus the premixed bucket. I just can't bring myself to use it like that. There is probably nothing to worry about but I just can't :lol:

:detailer:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I use it on my classics so they don’t get water sat in the seals etc. It’s great for that purpose. I also use it weekly on both mine and the wife’s daily’s during the summer. I tend to go for a hose and 2BM in the winter though since there’s more contamination.


----------



## atbalfour

Does ONR leave anything behind - i.e. gloss enhancers/anything to impact sealants or toppers?


----------



## DLGWRX02

atbalfour said:


> Does ONR leave anything behind - i.e. gloss enhancers/anything to impact sealants or toppers?


Simple answer yes, but please don't ask me to name what it is exactly, I wouldn't say it's durability is like a good wax, but the more often you use it the easier each wash gets.


----------



## atbalfour

DLGWRX02 said:


> Simple answer yes, but please don't ask me to name what it is exactly, I wouldn't say it's durability is like a good wax, but the more often you use it the easier each wash gets.


Thanks! Any further information on this would be great if anyone has this?

Having spent a small fortune on coatings and sealants (which possess all the hydrophobic and self cleaning properties I require!!) I really do not want to mask or degrade these.


----------



## DLGWRX02

atbalfour said:


> Thanks! Any further information on this would be great if anyone has this?
> 
> Having spent a small fortune on coatings and sealants (which possess all the hydrophobic and self cleaning properties I require!!) I really do not want to mask or degrade these.


Found this:
This unique product contains substantive polymers which bond to the paint and protect it during the wash. Therefore, Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine offers greater protection and lubricity than conventional car washes leaving a sleek & glossy finish behind afterwards.

In the Q an A's
Q, Is it safe to wash the car with ceramic coating?
A, Yes absolutely, perfect for coated vehicles.


----------



## RS3

I use the green one with wax in for my wifes car (which has been waxed) and the blue one for my car (which has 
Gtech ceramic). Apart from the colour I cant tell the difference in terms of slickness (lubricity). The wax must be very subtle and it doesn't bead or sheet particularly well but it does leave a nice shine.


----------



## cleslie

I use it to wash the car (more so in the summer) but mostly as a glass cleaner and an interior cleaner at 1:256. Wife has a 1 litre spray bottle at 1:256 which she uses around the house. Loves it!


----------



## JonnyW

Definitely going to have to get some of this stuff, lots of people seem to love it.


----------



## Scotty B

Brilliant stuff if you clean regularly and protect the paintwork.


----------



## chris chappell

Tried some of this today. Cleaned the car ok but took a hell of a lot of drying off in order to get a shine without smears. May be better in warmer, dryer weather?


----------



## idrobbo

I dry off with BSD, not had a problem yet.


----------



## Naddy37

chris chappell said:


> Tried some of this today. Cleaned the car ok but took a hell of a lot of drying off in order to get a shine without smears. May be better in warmer, dryer weather?


How much product did you use in the bucket?


----------



## chris chappell

Naddy37 said:


> How much product did you use in the bucket?


Must admit Naddy37 that I didn't measure it out but just put in what I thought out of the bottle. Does it make a big difference??


----------



## Cyclonetog

Haven't used it myself, but they constantly talk about ratios for different uses.

My gut feeling is you've used too much for the purpose.


----------



## chris chappell

Thanks for replies everyone. Looks like measuring jug and syringe is called for!!


----------



## NeilG40

I use these for measuring out ONR

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CE4MP1Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and a cheap plastic 2 litre jug from Tesco.

Standard wash ratio is about 4ml per litre


----------



## chris chappell

:thumb::thumb:


NeilG40 said:


> I use these for measuring out ONR
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CE4MP1Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> and a cheap plastic 2 litre jug from Tesco.
> 
> Standard wash ratio is about 4ml per litre


----------



## Meirion658

I'm thinking of making a bucket of this and keep in the shed in a 3.5 gallon bucket with a gamma seal lid on.how long will the product keep?


----------



## sm81

Couple weeks at least


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Meirion658 said:


> I'm thinking of making a bucket of this and keep in the shed in a 3.5 gallon bucket with a gamma seal lid on.how long will the product keep?


I do exactly that. Any bird droppings can be dealt with quickly when at home and I'm ready to go when I want a quick spruce up. In all honesty I use it enough between our two daily's that I've never gone more than 2-3 weeks before I've used it. I do believe it's good for longer though.


----------



## A&J

a note from OPT a while back

"We have had a few complaints about No Rinse smelling in the bucket and
smearing. No Rinse can go for days or weeks without growing bacteria,
however, over time it can grow bacteria and have a rancid odor. Once
this happens, the bucket and wash mitt/sponge should be washed with
bleach to remove all the bacteria before reusing them.

To avoid these issues, we are no longer recommending No Rinse solution
be stored for longer than one day in the bucket and it should not be
reused beyond the day it was made. This will completely eliminate the bacteria
issues.

The same day use does not apply to No Rinse quick detailer or glass cleaner as long as
they are in a sealed container and they are not exposed to contaminants.
Thank you."

So in short...dont keep it in a bucket for "too long".


----------

